# Fallen Flower



## author1a

"Fallen Flower." This is the name of a fictional nightclub in 1941 Jerusalem. Could someone translate it into Dutch for me please? Thank you - author1a


----------



## Joel Smit

Being from Israel, it aroused my curiosity: what do you mean " a *fictional* nightclub in 1941 Jerusalem"?

And as for your question, I guess it would translate: "vallen bloem"


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Joel Smit said:


> And as for your question, I guess it would translate: "vallen bloem"


Since "fallen" is a participle, the Dutch equivalent should be "gevallen".
But I find "Gevallen bloem" a very inelegant solution, and it doesn`t come near the English phrase, with its alliteration. 

I also wonder a bit why you would translate the name of a night club, but that`s probably none of my business .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## author1a

Thank you for the help. Just because a book is written in English doesn't mean it can't be littered with foreign phrases and names. - author1a


----------



## zoezoe77

author1a said:


> "Fallen Flower." This is the name of a fictional nightclub in 1941 Jerusalem. Could someone translate it into Dutch for me please? Thank you - author1a


 
Gevallen bloem or 'afgevallen bloem' would be literally correct, but if it's meant more in the sense of 'fallen of' or 'broken', the flower de-attached from his root, I would say  
gebroken or afgebroken bloem 

greetings, zz


----------



## author1a

Perhaps I should have explained further that the nightclub owner is a woman who was once virtuous but no longer is. She is a fallen flower. Does that change anything? - author1a


----------



## moldo

author1a said:


> Perhaps I should have explained further that the nightclub owner is a woman who was once virtuous but no longer is. She is a fallen flower. Does that change anything? - author1a


 
How about "De Verwelkte Tulp"?


----------



## George French

author1a said:


> Perhaps I should have explained further that the nightclub owner is a woman who was once virtuous but no longer is. She is a fallen flower. Does that change anything? - author1a


 
How far did she fall? How euphemistic is "once virtuous"? I would assume from the use of fallen flower is that she takes guests into her private rooms where she is paid for services renderd... (euphemism!)

GF..


----------



## Cdehaan

moldo said:


> How about "De Verwelkte Tulp"?


 

Haha I like this one, very Dutch,well done.


How about "verlepte bloem"?


----------



## Dada_

Cdehaan said:


> How about "verlepte bloem"?



"Verlept" is hardky something you'd say about a flower, even though it's grammatically correct. "Verwelkt" is really the word you should be using.


----------

